
Show HN: Revamping Technical Education in India - pruthvishetty
https://medium.com/pruthvi-shetty/revamping-undergraduate-education-in-india-934c904242d1
======
murukesh_s
Good article, but I don't think it should be under Show HN - which is reserved
for products or small utilities or playground etc
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

I guess blog posts are posted as it is without the show HN tag.

